# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #17: Yay! We are almost there! What Happens Next?

## Eddie

*Project Update #17: Yay! We are almost there! What Happens Next?*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

At the end of the campaign everyone at QU-BD will take a deep breath and grab a cup of coffee.  Thank you all for making this possible.  In the next few days we will be sending out a survey to all the backers to confirm shipping details, any upgrades and/or filament and a couple quick optional questions like 'is this your first printer'.  At that point once the surveys are completed they will be handed off to our fulfillment specialists to process into outgoing orders.  We will be shipping these in 'chunks' not one package at a time to be as efficient as possible.  Our priority will be to ensure all the people expecting to get the printers for the Holidays will get them.  Before people receive their printer we will post all the appropriate information that you will need.  
Chelsea & the QU-BD Team

----------

